# Danke buffed.de



## Imbachar (22. Dezember 2007)

Hi buffed user....
ich wollte mich (im Namen aller) nochmal ganz herzlich für das tolle Jahr 2007 bedanken.
Auch in diesem Jahr hat das Buffed-Team wieder großes vollbracht: News, Buffed-Shows, Buffed-Casts und und und
Ich will eifnach mal einen Lob an euch aussprechen, dass ihr euch so toll engangiert und uns immer wieder die Möglichkeit gebt über die neusten Spiele und News zu diskutiern....
Ich kann immer wieder von neuem sagen dass ihr toll seid! APPLAUS!
Danke für das tolle Jahr!

MFG Imbachar

PS: Schreibt einfach eure glückwünsche und Wünsche fürs neue Jahr hier rein!

ALLEN EIN FROHES FEST UND EINEN GUTEN RUTSCH INS NEUE JAHR!!!!!


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

Jop, danke Buffed.de! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw: @ TE: Falsches Forum?


----------



## dude^^ (22. Dezember 2007)

fürs nächste Jahr bitte:
Im Buffed Magazin die DvD Zusammenfassung der ersten 50 Buffed Shows + Gags!!!

Frohes Fest und juten Rutsch!


----------



## Imbachar (22. Dezember 2007)

Mehr antworten und posts!


----------



## chopi (22. Dezember 2007)

naja die machen das ja auch nicht nur für uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber danke und gute besserung an alle,die gerade krank sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Euchale (22. Dezember 2007)

Auch von mir, danke Buffed. War ein super Jahr und die Gags waren auch nicht schlecht. Macht weiter so! Für das neue Jahr wünsch ich mir ähh, wünsch ich mir... genau! Das Zam und Flozwo im buffedteam bleiben.

Die ganzen Witze über den Sprachchat z.B. oder "Ich bin Illidan und ich bin Raumpfleger".


----------



## Gahid (22. Dezember 2007)

genau vielen dank, vor allem die buffed casts haben mir so manch langweilige arbeits tage versüßt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  danke euch dafür  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und weiter so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ihr seid die besten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Waseritan (22. Dezember 2007)

Bedanke mich ebenso bei allen vom Buffed.de team 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es war schön immer wieder eure News und Buffed-Shows anzusehen...
Echt toll von euch,ich freue mich auf mehr im Jahr 2008!


----------



## Imbachar (22. Dezember 2007)

Hätte irgendwie mehr posts erwartet....naja is im thread von shadaim(bernd) eben untergegangen^^


----------



## Hosaka (22. Dezember 2007)

Hehe,

sind Weihnachtsferien und alle Schüler fahren mit Ihren Eltern in die Weihnachtsferien. Da kommen nicht so viele Posts, auch wenn viele diesen gelesen haben ;-)))

Auch von mir ein herzliches Dankeschön für Eure Arbeit dieses Jahr, liebes buffed.team Euer Magazin ist super geworden, besonderes Lob für euren Bericht wow/Quests-  Ruf-Ausrüstungen in Eurem aktuellen Magazin. Genau das richtige für mich, dmit ich auch mal endlich vernünftige (Aus) Rüstung zum farmen bekomm.

Weiter so und frohe Weihnachten und nen guten Rutsch,

Hosaka


----------



## The Holy Paladin (23. Dezember 2007)

Ja danke Buffed.de tolle Arbeit ! Weiter so ich freu mich auf ´08 mit Euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## Imbachar (23. Dezember 2007)

Das sind die waren buffed user!


----------



## Kahadan (23. Dezember 2007)

Super Arbeit die das Buffed.de-team geleistet hat ´07!
Immer weiter so!
Einen Wunsch hätte ich aber für ´08:
BuffedShow-Highlights auf einer DvD im buffed-Magazin

mfg


----------



## Trantor (23. Dezember 2007)

Wir bedanken uns zurück für die netten Worte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Euch allen einen sicheren Rutsch und viele Epics im neuen Jahr...


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (23. Dezember 2007)

epics? lieber legendarys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jockurt (23. Dezember 2007)

/sign

Vielen Dank buffed.de-Team

Ich weiss noch, mein erster Besuch auf der Seite.
Erst hab ich gar nix gecheckt und hab auf das rote *X* oben rechts im Browser geklickt. Mittlerweile finde ich diese Seite aber mehr als genial.
Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jockurt


----------



## BurningShaddow (23. Dezember 2007)

Jo Buffed Team bedanke mich auch besonders für Blasc und die vielen Buffed - Shows 

Weiter so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daimien (23. Dezember 2007)

dann will ich auch mal meinen Dank ausdrücken.......

DANKE BUFFED-TEAM!!!!! und auch DANKE BUFFED-USER!!!!!!

ich bin froh dieses Portal gefunden zu haben und bin auch glücklich hier.... es ist ja noch viel zu tun aber bin immer gespannt was so neues kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also auf weiter schöne Zeiten hier und noch weiterhin viel Erfolg und ne schöne Zeit mit uns und euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG der Daimien


P.S. noch schönes Fest und nen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.........


----------



## Rosaschlüpfer (23. Dezember 2007)

Jep großen Dank ans Buffed Team.
Bleibt so wie ihr seid! ein frohes Fest an euch und an alle die mich kennen, lieben und auch ein frohes Fest an die welche mich hassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Georg217 (23. Dezember 2007)

dude^^ schrieb:


> fürs nächste Jahr bitte:
> Im Buffed Magazin die DvD Zusammenfassung der ersten 50 Buffed Shows + Gags!!!
> 
> Frohes Fest und juten Rutsch!




Buffed Team ihr wart einfach nice! 

Danke für das schöne MMO Jahr glaub ohne Buffed hätte ich nie solange gezockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Viel Erfolg noch


----------



## Georg217 (23. Dezember 2007)

dude^^ schrieb:


> fürs nächste Jahr bitte:
> Im Buffed Magazin die DvD Zusammenfassung der ersten 50 Buffed Shows + Gags!!!
> 
> Frohes Fest und juten Rutsch!




Buffed Team ihr wart einfach nice! 

Danke für das schöne MMO Jahr glaub ohne Buffed hätte ich nie solange gezockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Viel Erfolg noch


----------



## Nanubis (23. Dezember 2007)

Ebenfalls von mir ein herzlichstes DANKE!

Die vielen Stunden die ich mit den casts und shows verbracht habe versüßten mir jedesmal den Tag : )

lg


----------



## Abychef (23. Dezember 2007)

Na dann schließ ich mich mal an und sage DANKE
Allen hier wünsch ich ein frohes Fest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr !


----------



## Schnuppel (23. Dezember 2007)

Liebes Buffed Team ,

Danke und weiter so.

Schnuppel


----------



## Death Walking Terror (23. Dezember 2007)

Ich bedanke mich auch herzlichst für euer tolles Projekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich warte immer mit Spannung auf die neusten News Buffedcast's und shows.

Ich hoffe das genau dieses jetzige Team noch eine ganze weile erhalten bleibt , es ist nämlich super so wie es ist...!


Frohe Weinachten


----------



## DonSarcinella (24. Dezember 2007)

Ja will mich auch bedanken für die vielen tollen buffed casts und viedeos wirklich schön gemacht =)

Und an alle frohe weihnachten und ein gutes neues jahr!!!!


----------



## Ahramanyu (24. Dezember 2007)

Danke, für meine Arbeitsstelleeeee...*sing*
Hm, dann danke ich erst einmal buffed dafür, dass ich hier so eine schön sortierte, deutsche Datenbank vorfinden kann und bemerke nebenbei, dass mir der Charme und Witz der buffed-show jede Menge Spaß bereitet. (Zam der Axtmörder!)


----------



## xFraqx (24. Dezember 2007)

Wieviel € hat man euch dafür geboten , damit ihr das schreibt ?


----------



## -bloodberry- (24. Dezember 2007)

Wir bekommen ein Gehalt von etwa 7000 Euro netto (größtenteils aus den Werbe-Einnahmen auf der Hauptseite), sowie einen Firmenwagen mit einem riesigen buffed-Logo darauf.
War mir am Anfang ein bisschen peinlich, damit zu fahren, mittlerweile bemerke ich die Blicke anderer Fahrer aber gar nicht mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder redest du von den sich bedankenden Usern?


----------



## Myhordi (24. Dezember 2007)

Schönen gruß besonders an zam und flo und alle die bei buffed horde spieln.ach ja und an die allianzler:  alvater winter hat mir ne legendäre axt geschickt trotzdme danke an alle


----------



## xFraqx (24. Dezember 2007)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Wir bekommen ein Gehalt von etwa 7000 Euro netto größtenteils aus den Werbe-Einnahmen



Ah da fließt das Geld aus der Werbung hin :>


----------



## nephix (24. Dezember 2007)

Hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, ich bedanke mich ebenso für alles was ihr bis jetzt geliefert habt. War wirklich super. Ich hoffe darauf euch noch lange "besuchen" zu können ^^
In diesem Sinne - Fröhliche Weihnachten an euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (24. Dezember 2007)

Imbachar schrieb:


> Hi buffed user....
> ich wollte mich (im Namen aller) nochmal ganz herzlich für das tolle Jahr 2007 bedanken.
> Auch in diesem Jahr hat das Buffed-Team wieder großes vollbracht: News, Buffed-Shows, Buffed-Casts und und und
> Ich will eifnach mal einen Lob an euch aussprechen, dass ihr euch so toll engangiert und uns immer wieder die Möglichkeit gebt über die neusten Spiele und News zu diskutiern....
> ...



/signed


----------



## Daimien (25. Dezember 2007)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Wir bekommen ein Gehalt von etwa 7000 Euro netto (größtenteils aus den Werbe-Einnahmen auf der Hauptseite), sowie einen Firmenwagen mit einem riesigen buffed-Logo darauf.
> War mir am Anfang ein bisschen peinlich, damit zu fahren, mittlerweile bemerke ich die Blicke anderer Fahrer aber gar nicht mehr.
> 
> 
> ...



hö?....... ich mach was falsch?
ich hab irgentwie nur nen Hubschrauber bekommen...... der übrigens super aus schaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und die Buffed-Villa auf der eigens für uns gesonderten Buffed-Insel........

hm........ naja aber das Gehalt bekomm ich irgentwie nich..........

aber was soll es....... trotzdem danke Buffed.de!!!!


----------

